# Massage Therapist



## esther (Apr 12, 2011)

I own a Resort Day Spa and would look at sponsoring the right candidate. They must speak fluent English and be fully qualified in Beauty Therapy as well as massage.


----------



## Carmel Brady (May 13, 2011)

esther said:


> I own a Resort Day Spa and would look at sponsoring the right candidate. They must speak fluent English and be fully qualified in Beauty Therapy as well as massage.


Hi Esther, are you still interested in sponsoring someone? I have CIBTAC and VTCT diploma in massage and beauty therapy, and CIBTAC diploma in electrolysis. I am Irish 33 years old, and really interested in moving to Australia with my fiance and our 2 children.


----------



## esther (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Carmel,
Yes however I am unsure as to if the visa would allow your family to come over as well. Please email your resume, a recent photo and your qualifications and i could make some inquiries.
Kind regards,
Esther


----------



## Carmel Brady (May 13, 2011)

Hi Esther

Can you let me know your email address and I can send over everything, including forms you need for sponsorship. 
Kind Regards
Carmel


----------



## Gemma (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi esther. Are you still looking to sponsor someone??? I am a fully qualified massage therapist and also practice many other complementary therapies. I don't have an official beauty qualification but I have worked in a few spas in Port Douglas so have been trained in spa therapies.
I am British and love Australia so let me know if you would consider me or if you know of anyone else who would be willing to sponsor me. Thanks.


----------



## shivlin (Mar 2, 2013)

esther said:


> I own a Resort Day Spa and would look at sponsoring the right candidate. They must speak fluent English and be fully qualified in Beauty Therapy as well as massage.


Hi Esther.
My name is Siobhan and I am a fully qualified beauty therapist and nail technician.
I am moving to Australia in mid April 2013 and I am looking for sponsorship.
Are you still currently looking to sponsor.

Thanks Siobhan


----------



## Amyjane343 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Esther my name is amy I've been qualified in beauty for 7 years now nvq 2&3, diploma in hot stone massage, I also do some thalgo body treatments and facials, been looking at coming over to Australia for a while on a holiday visa an get a sponsorship be great full if you got back to me I am also a nail technician aswel

Thanks amy


----------



## Ramone (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Esther,Are you looking to sponsor? I have a diploma in remedial massage and beauty therapy with experience.
I am looking to move to Australia with my daughter this year.

Thanks Holly


----------



## Noahs_mummy (May 15, 2012)

esther said:


> I own a Resort Day Spa and would look at sponsoring the right candidate. They must speak fluent English and be fully qualified in Beauty Therapy as well as massage.


Hi Esther,

I am 34years old and have a Beauty Therapy, Massage Therapist and Aromatherapy qualifications. I am looking for sponsorship for a job and will be coming over with my husband and son. My husband's company have offices in Australia so he would get sponsorship through them for him and our son.


----------

